# a funny thing happened on the way to the forum



## Xue Sheng (Jul 27, 2018)

Just a quick note

Lately it seems that I am REALLY getting into training the internal side of Taijiquan and Xingyiquan....and for some reason Sun style Taijiquan is really clicking with me....interestingly enough...this is a side effect of training JKD again.

Every time I have trained JKD...now all 3 times...for very short periods of time....I have gotten really into Xingyiquan...but this time it appears to have spread to taijiquan....more Sun style than Yang style.


----------



## Buka (Jul 27, 2018)

That's awesome. Go gettum'.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jul 29, 2018)

Ah that's fascinating Xue Sheng, yeah go for it . It's amazing what inspires what movements of action... often times I'll train something and it really inspires and moves me towards something else semi-related, but completely different! (If that makes sense haha)


----------



## mograph (Jul 29, 2018)

I've heard that about Sun. Very interesting.


----------



## Finlay (Jul 30, 2018)

What is it about the sun style that is flicking your switch right now???

Same thing happens to me. Stangley i got back into the chinese style after doing balintawak for a few years


----------

